# Anyone in the US still use AML? Looking for a good domestic source.



## Bumblebee89 (Oct 31, 2018)

I used AML for Test E years ago but haven't used them since. Are they still good? Anyone got a good US domestic source? I know tjey aren't domeatic but also tjinking about either Balkan or Purity. Thoughts?


----------



## stanley (Oct 31, 2018)

oh dear




10char


----------



## Jin (Oct 31, 2018)

When I lived in the US my source was CVS. You can also try Walgreens or even Costco.


----------



## Bumblebee89 (Oct 31, 2018)

Dont be a dick.


----------



## Jin (Oct 31, 2018)

Bumblebee89 said:


> Dont be a dick.



A. That is where I got my testosterone. 
B. Don’t come into our house, break our rules and then call us names.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> A. That is where I got my testosterone.
> B. Don’t come into our house, break our rules and then call us names.



Yeah what he said!!!

asking for a source is against the rules here, if you’d bother to read them you would have know that.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 31, 2018)

Bumblebee89 said:


> Dont be a dick.


You can go ahead and fucck right off


----------



## Bumblebee89 (Oct 31, 2018)

My apologies man. I came off inappropriately


----------



## Bumblebee89 (Oct 31, 2018)

My apologies man.  It was supposed to be a sarcastic remark.

How was the test for you?  Was it recently that you used it?


----------



## Viduus (Oct 31, 2018)

Bumblebee89 said:


> My apologies man. I came off inappropriately



It’s funny how calling someone a dick can do that....


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 31, 2018)

Bumblebee89 said:


> My apologies man.  It was supposed to be a sarcastic remark.
> 
> How was the test for you?  Was it recently that you used it?




you wont be able to get it from there unless you have a script. you will need to find a source that you trust, plain and simple. however, no one would just give that information out as it is something everyone works hard and suffers often a couple of failed tries to go thru. only reason Im not being too much of a dick is b/c Im going to assume your name is based off the Transformers which I loved the movie.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 31, 2018)

Ill never understand why anyone cant find this stuff. Anybody who has spent any significant amount of time in a gym should know a half dozen people they could go to. 

Not knowing a few sources is probably the first sign youre not ready.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 31, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ill never understand why anyone cant find this stuff. Anybody who has spent any significant amount of time in a gym should know a half dozen people they could go to.
> 
> Not knowing a few sources is probably the first sign youre not ready.


This is truth. I'm the most anti social person ever and I still have managed to have a couple sources.


----------



## snake (Oct 31, 2018)

Never used them and  I didn't think they were around anymore.


BTW, Jin maybe a dick but he's our dick so I recommend being a little nicer if you want any longevity out of this site.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 31, 2018)

I’ll save you some more trouble, search for the reviews in the search tool.. not sure about AML but PSL is just garbage


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 1, 2018)

forget about the logo focus on a source & wheter or not it is reliable first


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2018)

Tillacle Labs is fire.


----------

